# Happy birthday AJLang! And Susie!



## Northerner (Oct 4, 2013)

Hope you have a wonderful day!


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you have a lovely cake and lots of wine!


----------



## Hazel (Oct 4, 2013)

Many happy returns xx


----------



## bev (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday!Bev


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday Amanda and Susie. Are you having a good day?


----------



## gabriele (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday Amanda and Susie and a wonderful day for you both !


----------



## AJLang (Oct 4, 2013)

Thank you very much for all of the birthday wishes.  Alan the Abba photo really made me smile. Alison I love the animation.  We're having a really lovely day.  I started the day with a glass (or two!!) of bubbly whilst opening lots of presents.  My brother then came round and after that Mark, Susie and I went for a lovely walk.  Since then we've been chilling eating lovely food and continuing with the nibbles.  Time a birthday siesta now


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 4, 2013)

*Wishing you a very Happy Birthday Amanda & Susie, hope you're having a lovely day XX*


----------



## Cleo (Oct 4, 2013)

Have a great day Amanda and Susie - have a glass (or three) of wine for me 
Xx


----------



## jalapino (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday to you.....happy birthday to you.....happy birthday to Amanda!.....happy birthday to you!!! 

Hip hip hooray!!

Hip hip hooray!!

One for good luck...Hip hip hooray!!! 

P.s and Susie x x x


----------



## newbs (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday!  Hope you've both had a lovely day.


----------



## KateR (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## caroleann (Oct 4, 2013)

Happy birthday hope you both had a lovely day too xx


----------



## AJLang (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone we had an absolutely brilliant day


----------



## cazscot (Oct 6, 2013)

Sorry it's a bit late but happy birthday glad you had a great day x


----------

